

 LOL, OMG, ♥ Added To The Oxford English Dictionary  - skbohra123
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/03/24/lol-omg-oxford-english-dictionary_n_840229.html

======
olauzon
As a international symbol, searching for ♥ in Twitter yields results in
multiple languages, presumably having something to do with love, or Justin
Bieber.

